# waiting to find out the day 21 results - on clomid! it's killing me!



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

i had my day 21 test on monday (was actaully day 22 but fell on sunday) i just phone for my results but she said i have to wait till next monday!!! - i can't take it lol 
how do you cope with the waiting? i don't remember feeling like this before when i was on clomid, i think because i had the ovulation drilling i'm wondering weather that helped at all.
and im in my 2ww i keep having twinges in my ovarys, wondering weather thats a side effect on the clomid?  also when i get my results what number do they need to be to say if i ovulated or not?

thanks
caz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, the twinges you're getting sound like common side effect of clomid, especially if you've had ovarian drilling too.

Your "day 21" is actually progesterone blood test and having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo and this is ideally when you should be tested.  If you ovulated earlier or later than cd14 then ideally should be tested accordingly for progesterone level eg if ovulated on cd16 then get tested on cd23 etc.

They would look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi minxy,

thanks for replying, if i don't get ovulation this time my gyno said he'll up it to 150mg i just want to know now instead of waiting (i know i can't lol) i'm trying to relax and not think about it but it's bloody difficult! i don't even think i will get an ovulation so i don't know why i'm getting so worked up.
thanks x
caz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

........but are you getting it checked at the right time ie 7dpo ?  Getting tested too early or too late may give inaccurate result because of progesterone peaking at 7dpo.  Do you have any indication of when you ovulated ie cervical mucus, cervical position, temperature changing eg basal temp taken same time every morning before you get out of bed ?

A good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler 

Fingers crossed for you
Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

i'm not sure, i didn't do my temp or anything i don't really know about the rest  - and with cervical mucus i'm never sure what to look for.

my gyno said if i have a bleed then thats a good sign i ovulated but guessing that should be about 1 or 2 weeks time.

i don't have regular periods or anything so hard to say, i don't have a clue about any of this x

thanks xx
caz


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Caz, I have recently started on Clomid too and with the aid of this site you quickly become quite knowledgeable about the terms that go with ttc.  

As Minxy has mentioned the day 21 test (progesterone test) is a bit of a misnomer as it relies on you having a 28 day cycle and actually ovulating on day 14.  If you ovulate earlier or later than day 14 and you have the progesterone test on day 21  then the results will not be accurate.  You need to at least have a ball park idea of when you ovulate before you know when to go for the progesterone test as the levels peak at 7 days post ovulation.  For example my previous cycles have been 35 days long so technically that would mean that I ovulated on day 21 and therefore had to have the progesterone test on day 28 - it is soooo complicated I know 

You can get a cheap basal thermometer off of ebay, mine cost about £2.99, and most come with an e-mailed document that includes lots of info on cervical mucus, cervical position and how to interpret the temperatures.  I am doing all these at the same time (!) and was myself quite confident that I had ovulated before getting the results of the progesterone test I had done - and yes I had ovulated.  Otherwise have you tried doing the ovulation sticks?  I haven't found them very good as they give false positives and false negatives   which is really irritating but I know lots of people that they have worked for.  

I am surprised that it will take a week for the blood results to come back - by the time you receive them, if you did ovulate on day 14, then you could either a) have your AF or if not b) have a positive pregnancy test!!  Why can't you have them earlier?  My Dr's let me have the results within about 3 days of the tests.

Good luck though and fingers crossed this is the month for you.

RLH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

RLH33 said:


> As Minxy has mentioned the day 21 test (progesterone test) is a bit of a misnomer as it relies on you having a 28 day cycle and actually ovulating on day 14. If you ovulate earlier or later than day 14 and you have the progesterone test on day 21 then the results will not be accurate. You need to at least have a ball park idea of when you ovulate before you know when to go for the progesterone test as the levels peak at 7 days post ovulation. *For example my previous cycles have been 35 days long so technically that would mean that I ovulated on day 21 * and therefore had to have the progesterone test on day 28 - it is soooo complicated I know


It's actually a complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days so it's not completely true that if you have 35 day cycle you would've ovulated on cd21. A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days long and still be classed as completely normal.

I have absolutely no problems with ovulation and have always had really good (and normally high ie over 61 nmol/l) progesterone results. I always ovulate on cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase.

It is all confusing but the best time to get progesterone tested, as I mentioned in previous post, is 7 days past ovulation (not 7 days before AF) as this is when progesterone peaks.

OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and not ovulation itself...you'd usually ovulate about 36 hrs following a +ve OPK ie after the surge. However, if you have PCOS then this can cause inaccurate results because you often have higher levels of LH anyway so OPKs wouldn't be reliable.

Maybe it would be good idea to start charting temps, CM etc as this may help you to see patterns in your cycles....but do take into account that clomid can raise your temp slightly anyway, plus it can sometimes cause CM to dry up a bit (although I never had this problem when I took clomid to boost a few years ago ie ovulate fine but took to release more eggs each month)

Here's some useful websites for temp charting and cervical mucus and position...

http://www.tcoyf.com/

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbt.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Cervix_checkup_(no_description).svg

Hope that helps

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi girls thanks for the replies,

i ended up phone again today (i know i shouldn't of!) i still didn't find out she said that they like to make sure from the actual letter not just by the computer to make sure?

anyway she said that she hasn't recvied the post yet, so she keep an eye out today and tomorrow and i should phone in about the 11.30 -12 ish but i need to leave the house about 12.30 for work so still undecided weather to phone or not if it's bad news but then again I'll have the same thing Monday so don't no what to do?! i feel like leaving it till i have my next appointment as thats on the 11th - only a couple of weeks away and least they will explain it more but don't know weather i can wait that long lol

Ive got one of those digital thermometers (got it from the pound shop a couple of years ago not sure if it works still or not but think I'll have a look if it doesn't work i will buy one lol - along with a fan! its so hot today!

thanks for the links minxy I'll have a proper look later so i understand what to do with the temps and stuff

Caz xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

you need to make sure you're digital thermometer has 2 decimal places eg 36.49 and not just 36.4

take care
Natasha


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Caz
Just reading your post with interest I'm too waiting for my 21 day test results   and I have already waited a week for my results   rang the hospital twice today and now one yet rang back so I know what you are goin through hun   RLH great suggestion on the thermometer I'm getting mine now so cheers for that   
So good luck caz with your results

DeeXX


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya dee,

it's so tough isn't it?! and it's hard not to sound like a crazy person on the phone! - lol i think she's got a results she's just waiting to have it confirmed by a the the letter?! i know she's only doing her job but it's driving me mad!!  - and a week is a really long time to wait for us! 

lets hope have we get good results if not i'm on 150 mg clomid next month!

good luck with the results i 100% know how your feeling lol    

caz xx


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Caz
Thanks Hun for that I'm on 50mg this is my first go so I'm not too hopeful trying to keep everything in perspective and all that.

DeeXXX


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi girls,
just thought i'd let you know i got my results and i ovulated! i couldn't belive it lol, i really thought i wouldn't, and rung before i got in the shower so i could have a little cry in the shower before work.

but can i ask a silly question when do i do a pg test? day 22 was monday so think day 26 is today, is it still too early to test? 

thanks for the   xxx  

sending some     for yours dee   

caz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news you ovulated !!  What was the actual progesterone level ?

If you ovulated around cd14 then the earliest to do a pg would be 14dpo ie cd28.....however, I personally would leave it as long as possible to ensure accurate result.  Whilst some tests say you can use early, they're only around 65% accurate if used early so not that reliable......I'd wait until at least cd28 (or possibly few days later just in case you ovulated bit later than cd14) as testing when AF is late normally is around 99% accurate.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks, i still can't belive it - the actaul number was 163 or 183 didn't quite hear the secound number as i nearly burst out crying on the phone lol, it was like her telling me i'd won the lottery but better lol, - i know i have a long way to go still but really happy i got some good news x

think i'll wait till day 28 or later, as i don't wanna have to test again. but i have got 2   so might do day 28 then a fw days later  

thanks xx  

caz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow !  163/183 nmol/l is really high   I've had high results where I released 2 or 3 eggs each time (when I was on clomid to boost) and those were 103 and 105 nmol/l which I was told were really high.  Are you sure you heard correctly and it wasn't 63/83 nmol/l ? Not that it hurts having high progesterone though so don't worry....it's just anything over 30nmol/l indicates ovulation.  Either way that's a great result though and definitely shows a good strong ovulation and I'd reckon at least 2 or 3 eggs released so more target practise for those little sperm.

Fingers crossed for more good news in a few days 
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya minxy,

i feel like i didn't hear right now lol, i was so shocked to hear i actaully ovulated, i'd even gone over it in my head what she'd prob say to me- so maybe it might of been 103 ? or 63 ? not sure at all now lol, but i know she said i ovulated as she spoke to the dr just to confirm it (she was expecting me to ring lol)

i wanna do a test but know it wont be accrate so whats the point?! - might have a go sunday though.

thanks  xx

caz x


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Caz 
Thats fantastic news I am so pleased for you hun  unfortunately I am still waiting for my results  it really made me smile and now I feel a little bit more hopeful  for myself than I did b4 so welldone you.

DeeXXXX


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya dee,

thanks, hope you get yours soon   seems stupid waiting this long, let us know what the results are, thinking    for you 

caz xx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all just found your post i am on my 2ww on clom id 1st cycle 50mg. why does it take so long for your results to come through? i had mine back the next day. i was really surprised to find i had ovulated as i have never before. i also had 3 tracking scans and had 1 big follicle . good luck to you all when are you testing? xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

not sure why i had to wait so long to be honest as when i took clomid at a different hosptal i rung for the results in days and got them, however at this hosptal she said she likes to check the actaul paper they must send out, and then talk to the gyno.?

did a test this morning and was bfn, going to do one in a few days just to be sure, (it's day 28 today) got the gynos again in a weeks time on the 11th so think i'll wait i might as well wait to take the next lot of clomid

goodluck with testing zoe  
cazxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

it was a BFN for me 2day and af arrived 4 hours after testing at least i can start round 2 now. good luck ladies and i hope u get some better news hugs to everyone and keep your chins up xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

caz  

xxx


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi All
Just wanted to say hi to caz and zoe   for you   for next time eh ladies 

DeeXXXXXX


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya again girls,

have to say i did have a little   after i posted, it's so disapointing, i feel like it'll never happen sometimes. (guess we all feel like that eh)  lets hope for good news soon for all of us   

thanks for the support girls x   your the best x

caz x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

Had my day 21 blood test today  

just reading this post, this is such a rollercoaster of emotions.

not looking forward to next week   reading myself for a big bfn

If i hadn't had this site i would have gone mad by now, cheers  

Bex


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya bex,

just wanted to wish you good luck with the results, thinking   for you, i think the waiting is the hardest part of all this, i'd of gone mad long before now without this site that's for sure. 

good luck xx   

caz x


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi All
Well still waiting for my results yes it is now 2 weeks  how bad is that!!! spoke to my general DR and she is looking in to it on my behalf she has advised my to do one more PG test on friday b4 she prescribes noristherone to bring on a bleed as I am now on day 36.  Good luck with your results Opal hope you don't have to wait as long as I have  

DeeXXX


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya dee,

i can't believe you've been waiting so long! thats so unfair!   

i thought i had to wait a long time but thats just ridiculous - let us know the results hun thinking   thoughts for you, 

sorry you've had such a rough time in even getting the results  

 for you xx

caz x


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Caz hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just caught up with this.....sorry to read it was BFN 

Great progesterone results though so that can only be a good thing and that you're ovulating....so good luck for next cycle 

Natasha


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks minxy   xx

cazxx


----------

